# Farm internship (Agriculture-Student, NOT Work-and-Travel!)



## racoon (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new member and I have no experience with a forum so I hope I'm doing everything right. 

I'm from Germany and I'm studying Agricultural Biology. I'm looking for an Internship in Australia to get credits for my University. I've been looking for Farms offering Internships like that but I can't find anything. 

I'm not looking for a Fruitpicking Job or something like this as it is usual for Backpackers (Work and Travel). 

A farm with cows, cattle, horses or sheep would be awesome, also with field work. 

Does anyone know about farms that take agricultural students?

Thank you for your help and I hope you understand what I mean - I hope to improve my English in Australia as well.

Katrin


----------

